# Audio / Video >  Vajadzētu padomu " tumbu" būvniecībā.

## Mosfet

Kaut arī ir daudz darba un ārā ir karsti tomēr pa šo karsto laiku ir izdevies pabeigt vienu skaņas pastiprinātāja projektu, jāsaliek tik kastē iekšā un būs laime pilnībā. Bet šo laimi kliedē domas par to kādas akustiskās sistēmas pieslēgt klāt. Ja jau aiz durvīm nebūtu dižķibele tad jau būtu vieglāk, bet doma jau ir tāda vai varētu pats uzbūvēt labas " tumbas" Jaudu jau nevajag lielu 35-50W uz 8 omiem, viss priekš 20 m2 dzīvojamās telpas. Gribētos jau 3 joslas. Internets jau ir pilns ar neskaitāmiem projektiem ,bet ir savs bet, vieniem un tās pārsvarā ir saistīts ar to ka nevar dabūt pašus skaļruņus vai tās izmaksā padārgi sakarā ar  skaļruņu piegādi , otrs bieži vien korpuss " tubām" ir stipri netradicionāls- gribētos taisnstura klasisko formu un treškārt bieži vien šādiem projektiem diskusijās par tā novērtējumu ir stipri emocionālas, kas nemaz nav saistītas ar teniskiem risinājumie un vērtējumiem. Vispārinot esmu tādas ka kruscelēs vai var pats ko labu uztaisīt. Mērtehnika jau būtu atliektiem galiem izņemot akustisko kameru un mērmikrafonu, kokapstrādē ir uz tu, šo to jau no akustikas zinu ,bet pieredze nav, vienāgā pieredze bija sava bērnības sapņa S-90 pārbūvē kas ilga vairāk kā pusgadu un rezultāts bija pavisam bēdīgs labāk jau skanēja bet... tomēr labāk  ir atdot kādam par velti, nedaudz pakrāt naudiņu un nopirkt labu mantu. Bet  šoreiz jau nav tie laiki un tas vecums un gribētos paprovēt. Itkā jau stāv palaukta divi 6 GD-2 basinieki bet nezinu vai tur kas labs var sanākt ar tik veciem, toreiz jau labiem. 
Zinu ka šajā forumā ir cilvēki ,kas ir ko šajā lietā paveikuši un ir pieredze. Būtu jau pateicīgs ja kāds varētu ko ieteikt konkrētāk uztaisīt, pārtaisīt vai galu galā par lētāku naudiņu pats uztaisītu vai ieteiktu kur nopirkt ,tas nu būtu pats sliktākais risinājums. Būtu pateicīgs par jebkuriem ieteikumiem.

----------


## JDat

klausi ddff, jo šamējais Zina (ar lielo burtu). A ja netici ta aizbrauc ciemos un noticēsi.  ::

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu nez nez sabūvēt jau var viskautko, bet galvenais ir finanses... vai tik izdevīgāk nebūs nopirkt jau rūpnIcas skandas. "SSā" pašlaik par tīri simpātisku cenu tirgojas Technics skandas >> http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... gphjb.html vienīgi nez kāda skaņa...
6Gd-2 ir labi priekš 5 - 10W Lampu pastiprinātāja, nejau 50W tranzistornieka  ::

----------


## osscar

Tīri intereses pēc - pēc kādas shēmas uzbūvēji savu aparātu ?

----------


## jankus

> Bet  šoreiz jau nav tie laiki un tas vecums un gribētos paprovēt. Itkā jau stāv palaukta divi 6 GD-2 basinieki bet nezinu vai tur kas labs var sanākt ar tik veciem, toreiz jau labiem. 
> Zinu ka šajā forumā ir cilvēki ,kas ir ko šajā lietā paveikuši un ir pieredze. Būtu jau pateicīgs ja kāds varētu ko ieteikt konkrētāk uztaisīt, pārtaisīt vai galu galā par lētāku naudiņu pats uztaisītu vai ieteiktu kur nopirkt ,tas nu būtu pats sliktākais risinājums. Būtu pateicīgs par jebkuriem ieteikumiem.


 Man pašam ar pēdējā laikā ir ļoti gribējies paprovēt kā skan 6GD-2 optimāla izmēra kastēs. 
Ja Tev ir 6GD-2 basinieki, tad jau varētu uztaisīt tumbas nosacīti pa lēto.  ::  4GD-4 skaļruņus priekš vidiem pat Latgalītē laiku pa laikam var dabūt par Ls5 gabalā. Nu un "augšām" lētākais variants būt kaut tie paši 2GD-36, kas arī maksā labi ja pāris latus katrs.  ::  Ja taisītu vienkāršu pirmās kārtas filtru, tas arī būtu tikai divas droseles un divi kondensatori. 
6GD-2 skaļruņiem jau vislabāk patīkot lampu pastiprinātāji, kaut man pašam Simfonijas šobrīd arī strādā ar tranzistorniekiem. 
Paša pirmais projekts bija: http://www.rjbaudio.com/Microbe%20SE/microbe%20SE.html
Tas sanāca vismaz uz kādiem Ls150 pirms gada par materiāliem. Pēc laiciņa, kad pirmā sajūsma bija pārgājusi par to, ka ir izdevies kaut ko uztaisīt, kas pat skan, tagad šo projektu vairs droši vien neatkārtotu. Pie tam filtra komponentes biju salicis iekšā diezgan pasūdīgas. Ar labiem kondensatoriem un droselēm tās sanāktu vēl dārgāk. Pīkstuli toreiz arī biju pa daudz noklusinājis. Vajadzētu atplēst vaļā un piemeklēt precīzus rezistoru lielumus, bet kaut kā rokas pagaidām neceļas, jo silikonu un līmi tur biju saspiedis iekšā kur vajag, un kur nevajag.
Pēc tam bija bijušas un atmestas domas taisīt ProAC 2.5 klonus vai kaut ko tamlīdzīgu.
Pašam pieredze nav diez cik liela, bet nu vairāki projekti jau ir padomā un pat iesākti. Nesen pārvācos no maza dzīvoklīša uz daudz plašākām telpām. Tā nu arī ir darba pilnas rokas.  :: 
ToDo listā pašam šobrīd ir 4A-32 platjoslinieki iekš Petit Onken. Pagājušajā nedēļas nogalē jau sapirku materiālus, aizvedu pie galdnieka rada gabala. Cerams, ka pēc pāris nedēļām varēs visu likt kopā.
Nākošie plānā ir BEAG HX-301 + 5GD-1 +???
Kā arī Kinap Lomo 25GDN4 + 4GD kaut kas vairāki pāri vai kaut kas cits + kaut kāds pīkstulis. Pagaidām ir vēl laiks par to projektu padomāt, jo tā istaba nav līdz galam sataisīta. Basinieku gribētos, piemēram, Teslas, bet nu pagaidām 25GDN4..
Njā, pīkstuļi pagaidām ir vislielākā problēma..
SSā jau arī laiku pa laikam kaut kas interesants parādās. Pirms pāris nedēļām nu galīgi vienaldzīgi nevarēju noskatīties uz to kā viens cilvēks tirgoja Dali Suite 2.8 par pārsimt latiem.. Šobrīd gan neko tādu interesantu iekš sludinājumiem neredzu..

----------


## osscar

Tā ir taisnība, laba kaste ( ja vien pats neesi galdnieks ar visiem nepieciešamajiem instrumentiem un iemaņām) būs jāpasūta kādam citam.  Filtru elementi nav tie dārgākie - bet kaut ko jau maksā. Skaļruņi gan maksā...pašam bija doma par visaton b200 platjoslniekiem ...bet viens draivers - pāri sotakam stabili....ok, jūtība jau ar šamajiem liekas bija 96 db.tad vēl pierēķini sīkumus - konektorus sakarīgus , kājiņas, dekoratīvos elementus....nu  ja pats taisa tad var iztest piem. dekoratīvos skaļruņu rimbuļus no alumīnija, kā biezajam galam pienākas.
Beigās radās izdevība paķert pa lēto (nepilni 200Ls par pāri - jaunas vietējā i-shopā) UK mission m34i skandas ar 93db, kuras darbinu komplektā ar A klases F5 stiprekli. Un samaksāju lai atved uz LV. Esmu apmierināts ar šīm skandām, (ok, ir jau jamām plastmasas dekori, nevis ALU- kā nekā budžetnieces, toties ir iespēja piebērt smiltis lai uzlabotu stabilitāti un Zemo galu, ir izvēle likt asos metāla spaikus, vai komplektā esošos koka palikņus) un lētāk es toč neuztaisītu pats....
Pārējiem ampiem mani apmierina RRR jaunā un vecā produkcija....vismaz pagaidām..
tāpat vēl tagad nevaru pieķerties sava aktīvā DIY saba korpusa apdarei, sašpaktelēts ir, bet nez kā sanāks ar slīpēšanu un krāsošanu...ka tik nebūs lētāk meistaram pasūtīt...gribas lai jams spīdīgs kā klavieres...vārdu sakot - viegli tas nav , it īpaši tādiem iesācējiem kā man..

----------


## jankus

Nezinu cik naudas esi gatavs tērēt. 
Redz kur tādas tumbas pārdod: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... gfjnn.html
Tas ir ļoti lēti, jo jaunas nākot ap 1.3K USD.
Ir lasīts, ka ļooti labas ir arī igauņu http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... dkdbm.html
Attiecīgi arī maksā..

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies par padomiem un ieteikumiem. Vairāk jau grībētos ka kāds pats padalītos pieredzē par izgatavošanu. Paldies Jankus par norādi uz diy. Par padomju skaļruņiem vienīgais arguments par tiem ir manuprāt ir to lētums, bet varbūt kļūdos, citi saka ka iznāk, bet ja pieņem analoģiju ar pusvadītājiem tad ir ļoti maz padomju tranzistorus kurus var izmantot priekš skaņas, ir pagājis pietiekami daudz laika,  lai tehnoloģijas ietu uz priekšu. Un arī rietumos diezgan vecus pusvadītājus kurus uz šodienu ražo ir skārušas daudzas upgrades. Bet par skaļruņiem nekas jau nav mūžigs, tas pats papīrs noāŗdas, gumija cietē, magnēti atmagnitizējas un utt. tāka nezinu kas labs var sanākt ar vecām lietām. Lieta jau ir tāda ka daudzos forumos parādās diskusijās kuros zinoši cilvēki ir maz bet dominē emocijas, rekā man izdevās izdibināt kaut ko nedzirdētu un beigās to visu darbina tās pats neskanošais RRR pastiprinātājs. Kaut kas līdzīgs variants ir kad S-90 vidus skaļrunim putekļa vāciņu nomaina ar plasmasa pinpong bumbiņas pusīti, visiem  sākumā ir uh un ah, bet pēc laika mēsls kā bija tā ira, darbini ar labu vai sliktu pastiprinātāju. Ja jau ir nauda tad var visu nopirkt un otrkārt zinot šādu labu audio lietu ražošanas un tirdzniecības aizkulises ir jāreķinās ar diezgan lielām pārmaksām par nevisai tehniski veiksmīgām lietām( to mērķēju vairāk uz pastiprinātāju  būvi bet domāju ka akustikā ir tieši tas pats, jo vizuālo noformējumu var veikt veiksmīgi pašu spēkiem, tepat forumā ir vairāki veiksmīgi piemēri, jo par gaumi nestrīdas bet runā  ::  ) Arī slavenām kompanijām ir kaudze neveiksmīgām produktiem tikai kā atšķirt? Ceru ka vēl kāds padalīsies savās domās un ieteikumos.
Bet mīts par lampu pastiprinātāju pārākumu par tranzistoru past. ir absolūti bezmērķīgs tas būtībā ir tas pats kas diskusija vai dīzelis ir lābāks par benzīnā motoru ja jānoķlūst no punkta A uz punktu B.

Osscar -pastiprinātājs ir ekonomiskais A klases variants kas veidots no vairāku autoru idejām saliekot to visu kopā, nu tāda nevisai liela detāļu kapsēta.  ::  izejas jauda 35-50W

----------


## osscar

man patīk visaton mājas lapa, tur gan viņu kiti, gan korpusu rasējumi, gan filtru elementi....vēl var papētīt diyaudio.com sadaļu par DIY skandām.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/

http://www.diyaudioprojects.com/Speakers/speakers.htm


http://www.visaton.de/en/index.html

----------


## jankus

Vēl pāris DIY linki:
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/
http://www.zaphaudio.com/
http://www.lampizator.eu/SPEAKERS/Loudspeakers.html
Par tām izmaksām tā ir- ja gribi ko ļoti labu uztaisīt no jauniem skaļruņiem, priekš 3joslu tumbām DIY, liekas, ka tā pat kādi 4-5 simti vismaz ir jārēķina...
Tāpēc arī pats pēdējā laikā vairāk esmu pievērsies, par spīti tam, ka jau ir veci, skaļruņiem, kas kādreiz skaitījās pietiekami labi. 
Ja paveicas, var atrast labus skaļruņus par salīdzinoši lētām naudiņām. Man pašam pēdējā laika veiksmīgākie pirkumi ir bijuši pāris BEAG HX-301 par Ls25. Viens no tiem gan līmēts. Agrāk tie bija stāvējuši studiju kontrolskaļruņos. Radiolu platjoslas skaļruņus priekš midrange jau arī joprojām var piemeklēt.
Otrs veiksmīgākais pirkums laikam būs bijis 2 pāri BEAG PD256/S platjoslinieki par Ls50. 
Nezinu, kas sanāks no 4A32 skaļruņiem, kurus izrāvu no ģitāras kombīša Garmoņija-5 par Ls25. Tie ir ar ferīta magnētiem. Gribētos dabūt ar alnico magnētiem, jo tie esot daudz labāki..
Nu tā kaut kā..

----------


## jankus

> Paldies par padomiem un ieteikumiem. Vairāk jau grībētos ka kāds pats padalītos pieredzē par izgatavošanu.


 Vakar paplosījos par vienu istabu mājās, kuru neesmu vēl līdz galam izremontējis. Ir tur ielikta starpsiena no 38mm mdf. Tā nu ar kaut ko testa variantā aizpildīju skaļruņiem paredzētos caurumus. 
Priekš basa ieliku 25GDN-4, vidiem 4GD-4, pīkstuli 6GDV-4 (6GD-13). Filtru uztaisīju ļoti vienkāršu no tā kas mājās bija. Bija oriģionālās droseles no Simfonijām ~5.6mH basiniekam, 4GD-4 skaļrunim virknē ieliku 30uF kondensatoru no S90, 6GDV-4 virknē 1uF. Droseles, ko ielikt virknē 4GD-4 nebija. Tie 5GD-1 tajā sienā ir ielikti tāpat vien pagaidām. 
Sākumā jutos gandrīz vai nedaudz vīlies skaņas ziņā, jo vidējās frekvencēs likās paliela putra, bass arī īpaši nesajūsmināja, klausoties diezgan ātri paguru. Tā nu padarbojās man tā sistēma pāris stundas, aizbraucu nopeldēties, atbraucu atpakaļ un pēc kāda laiciņa likās WOW, baigi labi. Nesapratu vai vienkārši pieradu pie tā skanējuma vai arī skaļruņi bija iesiluši, jo gan jau nebija ilgi kustināti- kā sapratu 25GDN-4 plauktā bija nostāvējuši pārdesmit gadus, 4GD-4 bija jauni. Paklausījos vakar Ketil Bjornstad, Paco De Lucia un vēl šo to. Likās diezgan labi. Klausoties Ketil Bjornstad, uz nevienas citas sistēmas bungas tik dabīgi nebiju iepriekš nekur dzirdējis, Paco De Lucia gan ģitāras, gan papēžu piesitieni utt.- ļoti ātri, skaidri, artikulēti.. Kaut gan būs noteikti pie daudz kā jāpiestrādā, taču sākumā daudz kas iepatikās. Nu nesanāca gan pietiekami vakar paklausīties, jo neatradu vakar pašā vakarā pietiekami daudz argumentus pret draudzenes izteikto ideju, ka jāiet gulēt.. 
Vai nu kā, skaņa daudz savādāka nekā ierastajām tumbām. Brīnijos vakar kā skan bungas, tajā skaitā šķīvji. Likās, ka priekš 25GDN-4 pa augstu. Pieliku ausis pie 4GD-4, nebiju domājis, ka tie tik labi var skanēt. Iepriekš 4GD-4 tā arī nebiju ne reizes klausījies. Biju nopircis un līdz šim brīdim tie bija tā arī stāvējuši plauktā.
Apmēram tā viss tas izskatās pagaidām..

----------


## Zigis

Jā, apskaužamas iespējas! Kas aiz starpsienas, otra istaba vai plata dubultā siena?
kādu stiprekli lieto? divas rigondas, vai to mazo smuko lampinieku, nevar saskatīt kas?

Varbūt paeksperimentē no pašiem pamatiem, t.i. no sākuma pieslēdz 4gd4 bez nekā platjoslā, paklausies. Tad sāc štukot vai vispār kas jāgriež nost, kas jāpieliek.
Man jau liekas ka vislabākā sistēma būtu - platjoslnieks + palīdzība tikai pašos galos, kur viņš vairs īsti netiek galā. Basenieku no kādiem 100-200 Hz uz leju, pīkstuli arī gandrīz kā supertviteri no kādiem 8-10K.
Ideāla variantā, katram skaļrunim savs stipreklis, tad ar filtriem var eksperimentet linearā līmenī uz maziem, nedārgiem, bet kvalitatīviem komponentiem.
Pats kaut ko "līdzīgu" štukoju, tikai man ,diemžēl, nav pieejama "siena". Domāju uz nelieliem ekrāniem mazos ovālus 3GDŠ2 platjoslā (pašlaik klausos viņus uz kartona gabaliņiem, skan tiešam labi, gan mūzika ar nesaforsētiem basiem tikai, pat kontrabasu uzzīmē smuki, protams ne līdz pašai apakšai, kā gribētos), + basiniekus H veida atvērtajā kastē. Ideja paņemta no šitā:
http://www.quarter-wave.com/Project08/Jordan.pdf
Sistēma ir fleksibla un var veidot uz citiem piemērotiem skaļruņiem, tai skaitā nedārgiem.

----------


## osscar

man tas mazais izskatās pēc priekšpastūža un tas virsējais uz CD aparāta - DIY amps un traņiem vai mikrenēm. būtu interesanti zināt..

----------


## jankus

Aiz starpsienas ir otra istaba ~11m2. Arī nav pabeigta, pagaidām. Tā ir domāta vannas istaba, kas nedaudz satrauc dēļ mitruma, kas varētu rasties mazgājoties. Vanna gan ir paredzēta pie pretējās sienas.. Cerams, ka labi ventilatori līdzēs..
Tā siena ir taisīta ar 30 grādu ieliekumu malās. 
Rigonda šeit tiek izmantota vienkārši kā mēbele, kur uzlikt atskaņotāju un pastiprinātājus. Tā istaba tur man ir pa pusei tā kā noliktava pagaidām, kur visādi hlami mētājas. Nu un Rigonda tur bija tieši kā pa rokai. 
Pastiprinātāji- tas lielais, smagais uz CD atskaņotāja ir divtaktnieks DIY amps uz EL-34 lampām. Uz Rigondas kreisajā pusē tas mazais, smukais ir lēts ķīniešu vientaktnieks pastiprinātājs arī uz EL34 lampām, pārslēgts triodes slēgumā, ieliktas Tung-Sol lampas un veiktas vēl pāris sīkas modifikācijas.
Pieslēdzot to visu pie viena pastiprinātāja, sanāca tā, ka uz ausi basi bija par klusiem. Tāpēc šobrīd uztaisīju biampingu. Mazo ķīniešu pastiprinātāju pieliku pagaidām pie basa skaļruņa. 
Domāju, vai nebūtu vērts aizvest to basinieku pie tā paša Volodjas Kargopoļceva, lai viņš to uztin uz 8 omiem? Tad, varbūt, varētu neizmantot biampingu, ja basa skaļrunim dabūtu apmēram tādu pašu skaņas spiedienu? 
Paldies par padomu, Zigi! Jā, noteikti pamēģināšu kā skan 4GD-4 vieni paši, arī Saktas 5GD-1! 4GD-4 šajā sistēmā ļooti iepatikās.. 
Neizlasīju pagaidām kārtīgi Tevis pieminēto linku, bet nu izskatījās, ka tur tajā sistēmā tika izmantots 15" Eminence Alpha. Vai kaut ko basam arī liksi klāt, vai atstāsi 3GDŠ2 pilnā joslā?

----------


## Mosfet

Jankus, interesants risinājums un paldies par sniegto informāciju. Ja jau grib ko labu tad patiešam padārgi iznāk, no tā jau neizbēgt nekur. Bet šoreiz ir tas gadijums kad visu lietu bremzē finanses, jo ir citas prioritātes dzīvē uz pašreizējo brīdi. Būtu jautājums vai RRR kas rāžo akustiku , vai paši neražo  arī skaļruņus un ja ražo kāda ir to kvalitāte. Vispār jau galvā ir tāda domā nopirkt S-30 uztaisīt jaunu korpusu, ielikt papildus vidusjoslu skaļruni nu teiksim 5GD platjoslu ( vienīgais kur to dabūt?) un varbūt nomainīt pīkstuli uz ko labāku un uztaisīt filtru un varbūt ka viss sanāk. Tāda būtu doma. varbūt ka kāds ko var ieteikt.
P.S Ja izdosies vismaz uzbūvēt pirmās tumbas tad gan var provēt nākošās uz labiem skļaruņiem bet doma ir 3 joslas ar krossfiltru pirms pastiprinātājiem un tād katrai joslai var projektēt pietiekoši labu pastiprinātājus iegūstot iespēju plašiem ekspermentiem gan ar dalijuma frekvencēm, fāzēm, filtru kārtām. Bet tas ir tikai domas.

----------


## JDat

Offtopikam: Cik maksā Radiotehnikas skaļruņi un cik salīdzināšanai maksā Selenium skaļruņi. 
Varbūt ir jēga skatīties uz Selenium Radiotehnikas vietā...

----------


## Zigis

jankus, tev ir gandrīz viss nepieciešamais, turklāt smukā līmenī.
Es darītu tā: pie vientaktnieka triodē pieslēgtu 4gd4 pa tiešo, pie basinieka divtaktnieku, caur filtru pirms stiprekļa. Tā būtu loģiskāk, basiem vajag lielāku jaudu un vientaktnieks triodē noteikti skan labāk.
Attekšanos no biampinga es uzskatītu par soli atpakaļ, nevis uzlabojumu. Tikai filtrus vajag lineārā līmenī, pirms pastiprinātājiem. Ja klausies tiešām skaļi un liekas ka 4gd4 platjoslā sāk kropļot apakšas, pastiprinātāja ieejā var paspēlēties ar nelielu polprop. kondiķi, lai nogrieztu apakšas, bet tikai ja vajag.
Re kur veči arī taisa aktīvo biampingu;
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/full-ran ... -fast.html
Un te ir ērts apraksts, kā filtrus aprēķināt:
http://t-linespeakers.org/tech/filters/passiveHLxo.html
Es savai sistēmai štukoju tos ovāliņus platjoslā uz maziem ekrāniem, tālā nākotne varbut kaut ko labāku(dārgāku).
Apakšai uztaisīt to H kasti priekš tās 15" Alphas tālā nākotnē + dēli/adapteri tagad, priekš 12" kaut kādiem vēlīniem krievniekiem platjoslniekiem, no Jon dabūtiem, Kargopoļceva sakārtotiem. Tad jau redzēs kas sanāks ar ekonomisko variantu.

----------


## Zigis

Mosfet,
tā kā tev ir visai jaudīgs stipreklis, vari atļauties ne tik jūtīgus skaļruņus.
Pēc pieredzes varu ieteikt vidiem augšām Visaton FRS8, ļoti laba skaņa, gluda raksturlīkne, 7cm diametrs, gandrīz punktveida skaņas avots, pīkstuļi nav vajadzīgi. Lēti, 10 ls gab, var pasūtīt tepat Elfā, ir 8 un 4 omu varianti. Visādas rādiotehnikas tuvu nestāv.
Es viņus lietoju platjoslā šitādā;
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/full-ran ... genumber=1
nelielā telpā basu pietiek pilnibā, lai cik neticami tas izklausītos no 7 cm mazulīšiem. Ap 25-30 kv.m protams basi nav pa visu telpu, kā gribētos.
Ja noteikti zini, ka ar vienu platjoslnieku nepietiks, tad šo mazuli 1 litrā, slegtā (visaton mājas lapā piemērs) apakšas var nogriezt eksperimentāli līmenī 0-200Hz, talāk basiem pašā apakšā kaut ko.
Galvenais neiet ražotāju tradicionālo ceļu - griezt uz 1 kHz, tā ir ausij visjūtīgākā daļa, un ja skaļrunis šeit strādā labi, kāpēc bojāt.

----------


## jankus

Paldies, Zigi, par padomu! 
Pieslēgšu 4GD-4 pie pie vientaktnieka un basinieku pie divtaktnieka. Tā laikam tiešām būtu loģiskāk.. Šis vientaktnieks gan, diemžēl, neskan labāk par manu divtaktnieku. Čoms, kurš šo divtaktnieku ir salicis, tiešām to ir izdarījis ļooti labi, manā skatījumā, atšķirībā no ķīniešiem...  :: 
Papētīšu Tevis iedoto linku par filtru. Esmu lasījis un pētījis par aktīvajiem filtriem, nebiju iedomājies par to, ka varētu taisīt pasīvos filtrus starp priekšpastiprinātāju un gala pastiprinātājiem.  :: 
Par tiem pastiprinātājiem man gan ir tā, ka to divtaktnieku esmu novācis no vienas citas sistēmas.. Tagad bez pastiprinātāja ir palikuši citi skaļruņi.. Tā kā šo divtaktnieku nesanāks pie šiem skaļruņiem atstāt. Ir tāda doma, kad pabeigšu šo istabu, ja uz ziemu pagriezīsies kāda lieka nauda, nopirkt labu lampu pastiprinātāju priekš šiem skaļruņiem. Ebajā brīvajā laikā sāku jau pētīt, ko labu piedāvā uz 300B lampām. Nezinu vai sanāks tuvākajā laikā naudas priekš diviem labiem lampu pastiprinātājiem.. Bet nu anyway, mēģināšu papētīt un pamēģināt šāda veida filtrus.  :: 
Ā, tad Tu pagaidām, kamēr neesi nopircis eminences mēģināsi kādu krievu platjoslinieku eminences vietā? Kaut ko līdzīgu 4A32?

----------


## jankus

Skaļruni, kas nāk S30 tumbās nu negribētu saukt par īstu basinieku. S30 basa skaļrunim rezonanses frekvence pēc "spravočņika" ir 80Hz. Darbības josla ar 14dB nevienmērību ir no 63-5000Hz, jūtība 83dB/1w/1m. 5GD1 platjoslas skaļrunim rezonanses  frekvence ir 65dB, darbības josla ar 14dB nevienmērību no 80-10000Hz, jūtība par 13dB lielāka- 96dB/1w/1m. Nevaru iedomāties kā Tev tos izdosies sastiķēt kopā un vai arī vajag mēģināt, jo tie ir diezgan dažādi.. Attiecībā par pīkstuli- baidos, ka Tev varētu būt ļooti grūti atrast ko labāku par S30 pīkstuli par attiecīgo naudu.. Starp citu, daudziem cilvēkiem patīk daudz labāk S30 pīkstuļi par, piemēram, S90 pīkstuļiem.. 
Varbūt būtu vērts pamēģināt paspēlēties ar S50? Savējās S50 ar visiem ļoti labiem statīviem ziemā pat pamanījos nopirkt par nieka Ls20, tiesa gan- ar izdauzītiem pīkstuļiem, taču tos par Ls5 var nopirkt.  ::  Pīkstuļi S50 ir tieši tādi paši kā S30, vidējo joslu skaļruņi tie paši, kas S90F/B/D..  ::

----------


## jankus

> Es darītu tā: pie vientaktnieka triodē pieslēgtu 4gd4 pa tiešo, pie basinieka divtaktnieku, caur filtru pirms stiprekļa.


 Bišķiņ pat tomēr baida tas, ka 4GD-4 varētu sanākt diezgan paliela slodze, jo, aizvakar, pat pie nosacīta joslu dalījuma ap +/-400Hz, pagriežot ļoti skaļi, likās tomēr, ka 4GD-4 sāk jau "brēkt".. Tāpēc pat pie sevis biju domājis- nez- varbūt pamēģināt joslu sadalījumu max augstāku..
Atkal no otras puses- Tu neesi vienīgais, kas saka, un droši vien tā arī ir, ka mūzika tomēr ir vislabāk baudāma, ja ideālā variantā, frekvenču diapazonu no kādiem 100Hz līdz 10kHz apskaņo viens un tas pats skaļrunis..

----------


## Jon

Ir daži principi, pie kuriem vēlams pieturēties, izvēloties krosovera frekvences: 
1. Nevajadzētu dalīt joslas cilvēka auss maksimālās jutības diapazonā (līdz apm. 5 kHz pirms pīkstuļa, sk. tipveida auss jutības līknes),
2. Nevajadzētu dalīt joslas mūzikas lielākā spektrālā blīvuma apgabalā (ja kārtīgs orķestris un koris, tad lielākais biezums ir ap 800 Hz),
3. Nevajadzētu "zemajam" likt atskaņot frekvences (pat, ja tas to spēj), pie kurām tam sāk krasi izpausties virziendarbība (jo lielāks konuss, jo tā izteiktāka). Tas pats attiecas arī uz "midrange".
3-joslu skaļrunim (darbam bez papildus wūfera) parasti cenšos pieturēties pie apm. 315 Hz un 6,3 kHz. Šādā vidējā joslā 4GD-4 un 5GD-1 uzvedas fantastiski labi, ja vien sēžam pietiekamā attālumā no skaļruņa (dēļ tās pašas virziendarbības - cilvēka galva nav mērmikrofons, kas fiksēts nekustīgi uz skaļruņa akustiskās ass).

----------


## JDat

Un kā ir ar apgalvojumu, ka cilvēks nevar atšķirt no kuras puses nāk skaņa, ja skaņas frekvence ir zem 300 Hz ?

----------


## Jon

Jā, stereofonijā to izmanto sistēmās ar kopīgu wūferi abiem kanāliem - stereo panorāma no tā īpaši necieš. Bet virziendarbības diagrammas uzņem šķiebjot mērmikrofonu nost no izstarotāja akustiskās ass - jo lielāka novirze, jo vairāk samazinās rādījums. Šajā ziņā kupoli ir labāki par konusiem - tiem šis kritums mazāk izteikts.

----------


## ddff

Taa taa, par sho luudzu siikaak - par kaadaam freq. mees te runaajam un cik lieli ir tie izstarotaaji, jeb to detaljas?

ddff

----------


## Jon

Šeit runa ir par principu - viena un tā paša izstarotāja gadījumā virziendarbība kļūst izteiktāka (diagramma šaurāka) paaugstinoties frekvencei. Kādā mērā - tas atkarīgs no konkrētā izstarotāja. Elipsoīda gadījumā tas liekams ar garo asi vertikāli. Ja pielieto vairākus vienādus izstarotājus, tie jāmontē iespējami tuvāk cits citam uz vertikālas ass - labākai izkliedei horizontālā plaknē. Savukārt, pie vienas un tās pašas frekvences labāki rezultāti būs 4" konusam, sliktāki  - 8" konusa gadījumā. Pīkstuļiem, lai virziendarbība būtu kaut cik pieņemama, lielākoties izmanto kupolus (dome tweeter).

----------


## Zigis

> Elipsoīda gadījumā tas liekams ar garo asi vertikāli.


 Vai tad nebija ka jāliek horizontāli, lai plašāka virziendarbība?
Lasīju gan to krievu forumā, no it kā atzītiem spečukiem, nevis "oficiālā" literatūrā. Pašam tagad jāštuko, kā tad tos ekrānus īsti zāģēt.

Jankus, jā man 4a32 attāls jaunākais radinieks ar pusnoplēstu etiķeti, 12 omi.
Tas EL34 triodē var izdot tik cik 4gd4 spēj apēst, ne vairāk.
Galvenais jau, kādi tev tam ķīnietim trafi, visu pārējo var nomainīt - lampas, komponentus, pat shēmu pilnībā, izmetot PCB un uztaisot p2p pēc normālas shēmas. Var pat konfekte beigās sanākt
Kāda lampa stāv ieejā? barošanas trafs karst?

----------


## jankus

> Vai tad nebija ka jāliek horizontāli, lai plašāka virziendarbība?
> Lasīju gan to krievu forumā, no it kā atzītiem spečukiem, nevis "oficiālā" literatūrā. Pašam tagad jāštuko, kā tad tos ekrānus īsti zāģēt.
> 
> Jankus, jā man 4a32 attāls jaunākais radinieks ar pusnoplēstu etiķeti, 12 omi.
> Tas EL34 triodē var izdot tik cik 4gd4 spēj apēst, ne vairāk.
> Galvenais jau, kādi tev tam ķīnietim trafi, visu pārējo var nomainīt - lampas, komponentus, pat shēmu pilnībā, izmetot PCB un uztaisot p2p pēc normālas shēmas. Var pat konfekte beigās sanākt
> Kāda lampa stāv ieejā? barošanas trafs karst?


 
Zigi, laikam Jonam būs gan taisnība par to elipses skaļruņu novietojumu. Es arī esmu lasījis, ka tie esot jāliek ar garo asi vertikāli.  :: 
No elektronikas diez cik daudz nesajēdzu. Vislielākais, ko pašam ir izdevies paveikt- izmest ārā tembru bloku no tās pašas Rigondas.  ::  To pašu darīju, lasot norādes krievu forumos.  :: 
Čoms, kurš man to lampinieku bišķiņ uztūnēja, teica, ka tiem izejas trafiem neesot ne vainas. Barošanas trafs gan esot varējis būt jaudīgāks.. Neesmu pamanījis, ka barošanas trafs karstu, kaut arī neesmu īpaši pārbaudījis. Ieejas lampas ir 6N2. 
Vakar pamēģināju uzlikt vientaktnieku pie 4GD4 un divtaktnieku pie basinieka. Ieguvu labākus basus, bet nebaudāmas augšas, vismaz pašam nepatika.. Tā nu beigu beigās atslēdzu atpakaļ kā bija no sākuma.. Tas ķīnietis, pie citām AS likās, ka skan diezgan interesanti, taču šis, laikam, nebija tas gadījums..

----------


## ddff

> Šeit runa ir par principu - viena un tā paša izstarotāja gadījumā virziendarbība kļūst izteiktāka (diagramma šaurāka) paaugstinoties frekvencei. Kādā mērā - tas atkarīgs no konkrētā izstarotāja.


 Shii jau ir vispaarzinama patiesiiba - jo augstaka freq., jo izteiktaaka virziendarbiiba. Tas neattiecas ekskluziivi uz dzirdamo diapazonu, RF joslaa shis fenomens saglabaajas.




> Elipsoīda gadījumā tas liekams ar garo asi vertikāli. Ja pielieto vairākus vienādus izstarotājus, tie jāmontē iespējami tuvāk cits citam uz vertikālas ass - labākai izkliedei horizontālā plaknē. Savukārt, pie vienas un tās pašas frekvences labāki rezultāti būs 4" konusam, sliktāki  - 8" konusa gadījumā).


 Man dziivee nav naacies darboties ar elipses veida skalruniem taapeec nesaprotu novietojuma nianses. Vai tas skalrunis atskano frekvences, kuru vilnja garums ir saliidzinaams ar pashu skalruni? Respektiivi, vai skalrunis deelj elipses lielaakaas dimensijas speej kontroleet virziendarbiibu? Vai tad sanaak, ka pie kaadas noteiktas freq. taa elipse izpildaas kaa 2 blakus novietoti skalruni?
Zinaams, ka vienaadus izstarotaajus var savienot tikai tad, ja attaalums starp to centriem nepaarsniedz pusvilnja garumu no augstaakaas atskanojamaas freq., preteejaa gadiijumaa shie izstarotaaji saak izsleegt viens otru. To risina ar LPF filtru vienam no izstarotaajiem. Tad tas ir pareizi gan no akustikas gan energijas proprocionalitaates viedokla. Attieciigi 4" vs 8" noteiks kaada ir freq., ko abi izstarotaaji veel driikst atskanot kopaa. Ja neliek nekaadus filtrus, tad 4" izklausiisies labaak, jo interferences saaksies pie augstaakaam freq. un mazaaka spektra dalja buus taam paklauta.




> Pīkstuļiem, lai virziendarbība būtu kaut cik pieņemama, lielākoties izmanto kupolus (dome tweeter).


 Droshi vien jeedziens "pienjemama virziendarbiiba" ir individuaals katraa gadiijumaa. Man maajaas buutu labi ar 20 x 20' , tad kreeslaa ir sweet spot un nekas nekur nebliezh pa sienaam un griestiem- mazaak t.s. "room mode". To iespeejams panaakt tikai ar ruporu. Dome tweeter, es saprotu, ir vienkaarshi pliks HF driveris ar dabas dotu Q pie dazhaadaam freq.? Vai tad ir veel kaadi citi tweeter varianti, ja neskaita ribbon?

ddff

----------


## guguce

Pat nemērot mikrovēberus var redzēt, ka 
pīkstuļa magnēts iespaido abus blakusesošo skaļruņu magnētus   ::

----------


## ddff

Kaa to var redzeet? Ar riiksti vai kristaala lodi?

ddff

----------


## guguce

Cilvēks nav mērījis magnētiskās plūsmas   ::

----------


## JDat

Nu un ka iespaido? Guguc, labāk izrēķini pasaki, cik lielā mērā iespaido. Lai te beigās nesanāk tā pat kā ar rīvēšanos par skinefektu skaļruņu vados. Skinefekts ta ir, bet iespaido tik nenozīmīgi, ka nav vērts ņemt vērā praktiskajās lietās.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Nu, ja pīxtulis, koaksiāli montējot, dziļi iebāzts platjoslinieka/basnieka rīklē, kāda reāla un pat pozitīva mijiedarbe varētu būt gan. Dinamisko galvu magnētiskās ķēdes parasti ir noslēgtas (vienīgais pārrāvums ir sprauga, kamī skaņu spole kustas), tāpēc tiešām mijiedarbes ir gauži niecīgas - nav vērts uztraukties.

----------


## JDat

cik zinu tad normālam koaksiālim LF un HF skaļruņu magnētu magnētiskie lauki ir vērsti pretēji (ta ka skrūvē kopā, tad atgrūžas viens no otra), kār rezultātā katrā skaļrunī magnētiskais lauks pieaug, kas (lai arī pavisam drusku, tomēr) uzlabo jūtību.

----------


## guguce

Tur nav ko rēķināt, vienkārši paņem mikrovēberu un nomēri   ::  , 
Tādus skaļruņus ar nenoslēgtiem magnētiem 
nevar izvietot vienkārši balstoties pēc fiziskajiem izmēriem (ja grib kādu kvalitāti). 
Atcerieties, pirmajās S-90 pīkstuļi bija ar AL ekrānu, bet tāda 
nenoslēgta pīkstuļa ietekme uz CRT ir jūtama jau no 0,5m, 
tāpat katra skaļruņa magnētiskais lauks iedarbojas uz blakusesošo.

Un vēl - uzglabājot AS ar skaļruņiem, kas vērsti kopā, to magnēti pavājinās un 
līdz ar to arī jūtība u.c.

----------


## JDat

Nomērīsi un? Labāk nomēri un nelecies. Vispār runa gāja par akustiskiem efektiem nevis par magnētiskiem efektiem.

----------


## guguce

Viss ir saistīts...

----------


## osscar

Nu jūs te cepās  ::  labāk pasakat kur dabūt normāla izmēra  plauktu  kur salikt kaudzi ar ampiem un citiem verķiem ...varētu vienīgi laikam DIY pagatavot no finiera + vītņstieņi.....audiofīli ibio  (joks) , labāk sataisam kādu klausīšanās tūri   ::  alu varu garantēt !

----------


## JDat

Nu ja ir lieka naudiņa, tad ddff, var uztaisīt plauktu. Pareizāk sakot transporta kasti uz riteņiem kurā saskrūvēt 19" agregātus.  :: 
Īstā lieta priekš tūrēm, bet vai noder arī mājās? Laikam jau ne  :: 


Uz p**ja, ka magnēti paliek vājāki, man vajag mantu kura strādā un darbojas vai pelna naudu, nevis guļ plauktā un un tiek appucēta kā nezin kāds pasaules dārgums. Tik pat labi var teikt: nedarbini skaļruni, jo tas ar laiku nolietojas un vairs neskanēs.

----------


## JDat

Paturpinot beztēmu: Kaitīgi ir strādāt, ēst, domāt, elpot, d**t utt, jo tas saīsina mūžu, kā rezultātā mēs visi agri vai vēlu nomirsim(atstiepsim kājas, noliksim karoti vai tml, kas kuram tuvāks).  ::

----------


## jankus

> Pat nemērot mikrovēberus var redzēt, ka 
> pīkstuļa magnēts iespaido abus blakusesošo skaļruņu magnētus


 He he, a es pēc caurumu izzāģēšanas priekš pīkstuļiem padomāju, ka būtu tak varējis pielikt tos pat vēl tuvāk..  :: 
Nu ko darīt- laikam būs jāiet uz virtuvi palūkot vai kaut kur nav dabūjams kāds podiņš.  :: 
Kaut gan- ja tā padomā, ka tik man nebija kādā plauktā izsisti pīkstuļi kā reiz no Tevis pieminētajām 35AS-1..  ::

----------


## ddff

> Cilvēks nav mērījis magnētiskās plūsmas


 Tas tachu domaats kaa joks, es ceru?
Es daudz ko neesmu meeriijis. Piemeeram, magneetiskaa lauka izmainjas saules veetru laikaa, jeb uudens rotaacijas aatrumu izlietnee, taapat kaa fotonu pluusmu ko atstaro sapeleejusi auzu paarslu putra. Es nemeeru neko, par ko man nav pamatotu aizdomu vai atbilstoshas teoreetiskaas baazes, kas paredz rutiinas proceduuru ar kaut kaa meeriishanu. Konkreetajaa gadiijumaa magneetu mijiedarbiiba uz akustisko rezultaatu ir tik pat liela kaa elektro rozetes vaacinja kraasai vai lenkim kaadaa saliekts akustiskaas sisteemas kabelis.

ddff

----------


## tornislv

> S-90 pīkstuļi bija ar AL ekrānu


 "Baseņu asenieki, piduči un vīkstuļi" (c) 1977 R1VSK Elektr. pulc.  ::

----------


## tornislv

> labāk pasakat kur dabūt normāla izmēra  plauktu  kur salikt kaudzi ar ampiem un citiem verķiem


 pēs sirošanas pa ībeju esmu savācis vienu statni ar WEGA (ekskluzīvi mells raritāts ar visu vinilu), vienu statni ar Technics (sudraba + mells vinils) un vienu statni ar JVC(sudraba bez vinila). ANNO 1976 - 1979. Tagad man jātaisa 3 statnes... audiodaikti ir, bet mēbeles nav. Laikam jāpadodas mēbeļniekiem būs, vai arī jātaisa viss "mells kā vells" no saplākšņa biezā, ar nažfinieri līmēt nav ne vēlmes, ne prasmes, ne tehnoloģijas...

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Atcerieties, pirmajās S-90 pīkstuļi bija ar AL ekrānu, bet tāda 
> nenoslēgta pīkstuļa ietekme uz CRT ir jūtama jau no 0,5m


  ::   - tam alumīnija gabalam kā ekrānam nav nekādas jēgas - tas tikai maskēja uz magnēta (ķēdi noslēdzošās tērauda plāksnes)ieštancēto uzrakstu "6GD-2" (unifikācija!   ::  ) un kalpoja kontaktplāksnītes nostiprināšanai. Par iespējamu 35-AS novietošanu blakus televizoram nevienam galva nesāpēja

----------


## Zigis

> Čoms, kurš man to lampinieku bišķiņ uztūnēja, teica, ka tiem izejas trafiem neesot ne vainas. Barošanas trafs gan esot varējis būt jaudīgāks.. Neesmu pamanījis, ka barošanas trafs karstu, kaut arī neesmu īpaši pārbaudījis. Ieejas lampas ir 6N2.


 Patīk ķīniešiem tās ģitāristu lampas spraust kur nevajag. Domāju tas arī ir lielākais korķis, gan jau vēl sīki negludumi kādi.
Ja jau trafi labi, tad lietderīgāk būtu viņus izmantot lietderīgāk  :: 
Ja trafs nekarst, tad varbūt puslīdz normas robežās ar jaudu. Man paziņam smuks itāļu PP uz EL34, skan neslikti, bet pie trafa gandrīz vai roku pielikt nevar pēc 1-2 stundām.

P.S. Tas labi ka ovāli jāliek vertikāli, man pat tā vizuāli labāk patīk. Savus kartoniņus stutēju pret ķebļiem tā un šitā, īsti līdz galam neesmu sapratis.

----------


## jankus

> Patīk ķīniešiem tās ģitāristu lampas spraust kur nevajag. Domāju tas arī ir lielākais korķis, gan jau vēl sīki negludumi kādi.
> Ja jau trafi labi, tad lietderīgāk būtu viņus izmantot lietderīgāk 
> Ja trafs nekarst, tad varbūt puslīdz normas robežās ar jaudu. Man paziņam smuks itāļu PP uz EL34, skan neslikti, bet pie trafa gandrīz vai roku pielikt nevar pēc 1-2 stundām.


 Ko labu varētu ieteikt 6N2 lampu vietā?  :: 
Tas barošanas trafs bija gan diezgan silts, kad skatījos vakar..

----------


## ddff

> Tur nav ko rēķināt, vienkārši paņem mikrovēberu un nomēri .


 Kaapeec tas buutu jaadara? Meeriit deelj meeriishanas? Tas atgaadina unikaalo laiktelpas darba uzdevumu "rakt no shejienes liidz pusdienaam"




> Tādus skaļruņus ar nenoslēgtiem magnētiem 
> nevar izvietot vienkārši balstoties pēc fiziskajiem izmēriem (ja grib kādu kvalitāti). 
> Atcerieties, pirmajās S-90 pīkstuļi bija ar AL ekrānu, bet tāda 
> nenoslēgta pīkstuļa ietekme uz CRT ir jūtama jau no 0,5m, 
> tāpat katra skaļruņa magnētiskais lauks iedarbojas uz blakusesošo.


 Es atvainojos, ja sagraushu kaadas iluuzijas, bet... taa alumiinija bljoda bija uzstaadiita tieshi deelj CRT - PSRS mazajos dziivokliishos dazhkaart AS tika uzstaadiitas tieshaa TV tuvumaa. Tamdeelj, lai Raduga vai Elektrons nepaliktu ar violetiem stuuriem (tiem aparaatiem degauss cilpa bija nekam nederiiga) lielaakos magneetus ekraneeja. Kas attiecas uz divu skalrunu magneetu mijiedarbiibu - taa ir daudz par mazu saliidznot ar akustisko mijiedarbiibu starp shiem skalruniem, turklaat to magneetu poli ir paraleeli difuzora kustiibas virzienam. Vari eksperimentaali noskaidrot tuvinot kaadam straadaajosham skalrunim milziigu nestraadaajoshu skalruni un klausiities vai magneetisms nodariis ko ljaunu.




> Un vēl - uzglabājot AS ar skaļruņiem, kas vērsti kopā, to magnēti pavājinās un 
> līdz ar to arī jūtība u.c.


 Taa ir taisniiba un iipashi tas attiecas uz neodmija magneetiem, kas ir sinteetiskas izcelsmes un pie paaugstinaataam temperatuuraam zaudee magneetismu, pie pavisam augstas temperatuuras pastaav risks pazaudeet to pavisam un neatgriezeniski. Fero magneeti "noseezhas" vairaaku gadu desmitu laikaa, ja to tuvumaa ir atradies liels magneetisks objekts- tachu nav ko beedaat, taadu var vest uz RD aksutika un paarmagnetizeet no jauna.


ddff

----------


## ROBERTTT

Kāds varbūt var paskaidrot man "muļķim" kā tā alumīnija bļoda uz pīkstuļa magnēta ietekmē pīkstuļa magnēta magnētisko lauku?
Skrūvgriezi ta tāpat tas pīkstuļa magnēts pievelk ir tur tā alumīnija bļjoda vai nav   ::

----------


## ddff

Paarbaudiiji ar un bez blodas un rezultaati bija identiski? Taa bljoda, protams, nedarbojas ideaali, bet samazina lauku gan. Modernie studijas monitori ir ar alumiinija loksneem iekshpusee - magnetiski ekraneeti. Lai gan tagad jau visi pamataa LCD lieto, vareetu nebuut aktuaali vairs.

ddff

----------


## guguce

Pareizi - ''ZAZ'' arī ir automašīna   ::

----------


## Jon

Lapsa pareizi izsakās par to alumīnija podiņu - kad dzelži no "Simfonijas" magnētiem izbeidzās, tas pazuda. Izvadus sāka stiprināt malās, kas prasīja piestrādāt kastes priekšpanelī caurumu. 
Visas CRT TV iebūvētās "taurītes" ir ar magnētiskajām ķēdēm dzelzs ekrānos. Daudzkanālu "vājprāta" sistēmās centra skaļruņos (kas tieši virs/zem TV uzstādāmi) arī ir dzelzs/tērauda podi uz magnētiem. "Sadzīves" maģīšos, ja nelietoja TV paredzētos, tad arī samauca magnētiska materiāla bundžiņas virsū. Alumīnijs daudz dārgāks par melno metālu un neefektīvāks tādai ekranēšanai.

----------


## Zigis

> Ko labu varētu ieteikt 6N2 lampu vietā? 
> Tas barošanas trafs bija gan diezgan silts, kad skatījos vakar..


 Es jau esmu liels 6n1p fans, bet dotajā gadījumā laikam nederēs, jo kvēle rij divreiz vairāk, trafs būs ne tikai silts, bet karsts.
Varētu 6n23p mēgināt, arī nav slikts variants. Tikai anoda un katoda rezistorus vajadzēs pielasīt.
Tu nevarētu mēgināt shēmu vienam kanālam nozīmēt? Kaut vai tikai pastiprinātāja daļai. Ķīniesi jau drosi vien nav kā vecie pēeseresisti, kas instrukcijai shēmu deva līdzi?

----------


## Mosfet

Paldies par ieteikumiem. Padomāju, nolēmu skatu mest uz Visaton un viņiem ir komplekti, protams pirkt gatavu komplektu neredzu jēgu un otrs ir ka tas ir padārgi. Komplektiem ir āri kastes skice un filtrs. Sev itkā izvēlējos šo STARLET. Var būt kāds var pakomentēt.
http://www.visaton.de/en/bauvorschlaege ... index.html
bet protams kā iesācējām akustikas lietās ir vairāki jautājumi
1. Vai tas komplektā esošā skice ir nav pārāk universāla, tāda ka der visam, bet šis derīgums ir ekonomija uz kvalitātes rēķina.  Vai tomēr nopērkot konkrētos skaļruņus nevajag tos notestēt, nomērīt parametrus un tad piekoriģēt kastes tilpumu. Kaut kas līdzīgs kā ar pastiprinātājiem kas ražoti masveidā, shematiskais topoloģijas risinājums labs bet lai to varētu noregulēt un palaist masveidā ražošanā ir apcirsti parametri.
2. Jautājums par filtru, izskatās tāds ļoti vienkāršs un prasts vai ārī tas savā vienkāršībā ir labs. Ir redzēti daudz sarēžģītāki un kvalitatīvāki. Varbūt kāds zina kādu programmu, kas simulē šādus filtrus ar skaļruņu modeļiem jo man zināmiem simulatoriem NI Multisim, Mikrocap un Ltspice nav skaļruņu modeļu.
3 Vai var MDF aizvietot ar finieri 22 -25 mm korpusam.
Gribētu jau zināt zinošu cilvēki domas jo tiešām akustikā esmu galīgs iesācējs. Pastiprinātāju būvē gan ir pietiekoša pieredze, jo savu pirmo pastiprinātāju savācu 80 gadu sākumā, pa dzīvi jau pāri simtām ir uzbūvēti, pat kādreiz ar tiem maizi varēja labu nopelnīt.

----------


## Zigis

1. Pieļauju ka Visatonam nav tik liela parametru izkliede kā psrs produktiem,basreflektoru var piekoriģēt ar ar trubas garumu. Bet pamērīt un pasimulēt var, intereses pēc.
2. Man jau šis filtrs liekas sarežģīts, un domāju jo vienkārsāks jo labāk, protams ja skaļruņi atļauj.
3. MDF aizvietot ar finieri ir viennozīmīgi ieguvums korpusa stiprībā un vibrāciju mazināšanā.

Es uz tumbu skatos kā uz nosacītu divkomponentu sistēmu:
1. Komponente - basu skaļrunis, vai platjoslnieka apakšējais gals attiecīgā akustiskā noformējumā,
2. Komponente - viss pārējais. Tas var būt sākot no platjoslnieka augšējā diapazona, līdz daudzjoslu skaļruņu sistēmai ar filtriem, pasīva vai aktīva.

Tā kā esmu minimālisma piekritējs, es ņemtu šo vai citu basinieku noformējumā (laikam jau citu, jo nepatīk basreflex kā šķira, bet tas ir mans individuālais niķis) un visam pārējam jau pieminēto FRS8, 8 vai 4 omu versiju, atkarībā no izvēlētā basinieka. Jo šis skaļrunis pirmkārt, ir slavens ar gludo raksturlīkni, otrkārt, mazais diametrs to pietuvina punktveida skaņas avotam, kas ir svarīgi pareizas stereo bildes zīmēšanā un treškārt, tas lieliski tiek galā līdz 20K bez pīkstuļa, kāpēc lieki graizīt un mocīt.
Krosovera frekvenci izvēlētos kaut kur 200-300Hz rajonā, basenieku un noformējumu mēginātu piemeklēt pēc jūtības, lai filtros nav dzēsošie rezistori jāliek, kā dotajā piemērā vidiem un augšām.
Es gan sev taisīu aktīvo biampingu, bet tavā variantā - droši vien gribas izmēģināt kā spēlē jaunais stipreklis visā diapazonā.

----------


## ddff

> Pareizi - ''ZAZ'' arī ir automašīna


 ZAZ no cita auto var atshkirt objektiivi, bez izpuuteeja aerodinamisko datu noskaidroshanas. Mani izbriina, ka tehniska rakstura forumaa paraadaas teezes, kas velk uz ezoteeriku vai audiofiiliju vispaaraakaa pakaapee. Nav jeegas iesaistiit mistiku un smalko mateeriju lietaas, ko maaca elektro akustika.

ddff

----------


## guguce

Ja tev magnētisms ir ''smalkā matērija'', tad nav 
vērts runāt par magnētiem, kuriem gadu desmitiem jāstāv noteiktās nekustīgās pozīcijās   ::

----------


## JDat

guguc, nekasies ja nesaproti ironiju. Labāk atbildi uz konkrētu jautājumu: cik lielā mērā un kā skaņu ietekmē magnētu izvietojums skandā. Ja nav konkrētu skaidrojumu tad paklusē.

----------


## guguce

Vairāk jau gan nepareizs izvietojums ietekmē pašus magnētus, 
kuri  ''nosēžas'' - zaudē savu magnētisko lādiņu un 
tālāk jau ietekmējas skaņa. 
Piemēram, ja 4 šādi pīkstuļi atrodas cieši blakus izkārtoti kvadrātā, tad
jau pēc ~5.gadiem to jūtība ir samazinājusies. 
Bet piedavām vēl vidējo un basu skaļruņu jūtības samazināšanās 
izmaina AS parametrus.

----------


## JDat

nevaru iedomāties kā tāda skanda izskatās. Skici studijā lai var apspriest.

----------


## ddff

> Ja tev magnētisms ir ''smalkā matērija'', tad nav 
> vērts runāt par magnētiem, kuriem gadu desmitiem jāstāv noteiktās nekustīgās pozīcijās


 Magneetiem nevajag nekur staaveet- tiem katru nedeelju ap 1000km jaaleekaa fuurees, peec gadiem pieciem jamaina. 

ddff

----------


## jankus

> Es jau esmu liels 6n1p fans, bet dotajā gadījumā laikam nederēs, jo kvēle rij divreiz vairāk, trafs būs ne tikai silts, bet karsts.
> Varētu 6n23p mēgināt, arī nav slikts variants. Tikai anoda un katoda rezistorus vajadzēs pielasīt.
> Tu nevarētu mēgināt shēmu vienam kanālam nozīmēt? Kaut vai tikai pastiprinātāja daļai. Ķīniesi jau drosi vien nav kā vecie pēeseresisti, kas instrukcijai shēmu deva līdzi?


 Ķīnieši tik tiešām nav kā pēeseresisti, shēmu līdz nedeva. Mēģināju pagooglēt shēmas, pagaidām neatradu. 
Noskrūvēju vāku un pāris bildes uztaisīju gan. Tik nezinu vai no tām varēs ko daudz saprast..
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/dsc03280.jpg
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/dsc03281.jpg
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/dsc03282.jpg
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/dsc03283.jpg
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/dsc03284.jpg
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/dsc03285.jpg
Par EL34 lampām, kas nāca līdz, varu teikt, ka tās, it īpaši salīdzinājumā ar Tung-Sol, ir kā diena pret nakti. Jādomā, ka ar 6N2 lampām nav nekas daudz savādāk..
Nez kā būtu ar internetā ļoti daudz pieminētajām 12AX7 lampām? Muļķīgs jautājums- vai varētu mēģināt aizvietot 6N2 ar tām?

----------


## jankus

> 2. Jautājums par filtru, izskatās tāds ļoti vienkāršs un prasts vai ārī tas savā vienkāršībā ir labs. Ir redzēti daudz sarēžģītāki un kvalitatīvāki. Varbūt kāds zina kādu programmu, kas simulē šādus filtrus ar skaļruņu modeļiem jo man zināmiem simulatoriem NI Multisim, Mikrocap un Ltspice nav skaļruņu modeļu.


 Kā sapratu, visiem šiem skaļruņiem ir vienāda pretestība un dažādas jūtības. Vidējo un augsto frekvenču skaļruņiem virknē ir rezistori. 
Kā jau iepriekš Zigis pieminēja, rezistoru izmantošana AS sistēmās ne vienmēr ir apsveicams risinājums. Attiecībā uz pīkstuļa klusināšanu, man personīgi nav skaidrs, kāpēc tika izmantots tikai viens rezistors, kas bija pieslēgts virknē.  Vienīgais, ar ko to varētu izskaidrot- lai pēc iespējas pasargātu pīkstuli no izsišanas, kaut arī pīkstuļa nominālā jauda te tiek minēta 70W. Parasti skaļruņus klusina, papildus rezistoram virknē, ieliekot rezistoru paralēli. Arī daudzu pieminētais skaļruņu vecis Volodja Kargapoļcevs izteica viedokli, ka šādi klusināts skaļrunis ir labāks skanošs, nekā, izmantojot tikai vienu rezistoru virknē. Izbrīna gan, kāpēc tumbas pretestība frekvenču diapazonā, kur vajadzētu darboties tikai pīkstulim, skatoties grafikā, ir un paliek apmēram tie paši 8omi..

----------


## jankus

> Domāju uz nelieliem ekrāniem mazos ovālus 3GDŠ2 platjoslā (pašlaik klausos viņus uz kartona gabaliņiem, skan tiešam labi, gan mūzika ar nesaforsētiem basiem tikai, pat kontrabasu uzzīmē smuki, protams ne līdz pašai apakšai, kā gribētos), + basiniekus H veida atvērtajā kastē. Ideja paņemta no šitā:
> http://www.quarter-wave.com/Project08/Jordan.pdf
> Sistēma ir fleksibla un var veidot uz citiem piemērotiem skaļruņiem, tai skaitā nedārgiem.


 Domāju, vai nebūtu vērts intereses pēc pamēģināt kaut ko līdzīgu uz 6GD-2.. Ir man 4 pāri.  ::  
4 x 6GD-2 pāru kopīgais laukums būtu pat lielāks par viena 18" skaļruņa laukums.. 
Pašam ļoti vienkārši un interesanti likās Lukasz Fikus projekti, piemēram, šis: http://www.lampizator.eu/SPEAKERS/PROJE ... tchen.html
Liekas arī kaut kas līdzīgs Tevis pieminētajam projektam. 
Šādam variantam kā reiz prototipu uztaisīt varētu par kādiem pāris vakariem.  :: 
Attiecībā uz basu skaļruni 25GDN-4, ko esmu ievietojis sienā, ja pārtītu to uz 8 omiem, varbūt būtu vērts pamēģināt to ar tranzistoru pastiprinātāju?

----------


## Zigis

Ķīniešu 6n2, krievu 6n2p un rietumu 12ax7, e88cc, ecc83, 5721, 6057, 6681 un vēl dažas ir analogi. 12 voltīgajām, kā 12ax7 nedaudz atšķiras kvēles slēgums, ja baro no 6V, bet tev kā reizi kvēle ir uz vadiņiem, tā ka var pamēģināt aizvietot. Programma minimums.

Programma maksimums būtu uztaisīt pilnīgi jaunu stiprekli uz esošo trafu un barošanas bāzes.
Spriežot pēc bildēm, barošanas bloks ir tiešām neslikts, divas droseles, liekas filtra pēdējā pakāpe katram kanālam atsevišķa.
Varētu jau paburties pāris stundas un atšifrēt shēmu, bet godīgi sakot, abi varianti, vai tur ir divpakapju stipreklis, vai SRPP, vienalga nepatīk.
Es kā vislielāko vērtību esošajā konstrukcijā redzu - visi trafi, to dekoratīvie apvalki- sevišķi vērtīgi no dizaina viedokļa, droseles un bar bloks kopumā, laikam.

Man ienāca prātā, ja tu gribētu pārbūvēt pilnībā, bet mazliet bail dēļ nelielās pieredzes palikt dziļā pusceļā, varētu iesākumā uztaisīt atsevišķu maketu uz esošās bāzes, daudz neizjaucot. 
T.i. paņemt kādu alumīnija, plastmasas, finiera, kartona gabalu, saurbt caurumus, pieskrūvēt 3 lampu paneļus, potenciometru un ieejas ligzdas blakus ieejas lampai, 4 kājas-distancerus. Uz šī veidot jauno shēmu, ar vadiņiem savienot ar pastiprinātāja barošanas bloku un izejas trafiem, atvienojot tikai pašu nepieciešamāko. Ja nu galīgi nesanāk vai rezultāts neapmierina, var atjaunot oriģinālu, ja sanāk tad domāt tālāk.

----------


## Zigis

Nu tam Lampizatoram jau sistēma apmēram pēc tā paša principa tikai pasīvs filtrs un neprofesionālāka pieeja. Sevišķi komisks likās šis par basinieku:
Maximum Qts is 1, optimum is 0,35
Atvērtajam noformējumam tieši vajadzīgs liels Q, ap 1. Arī citas viņa idejas, kā viņa slavenais SRPP lampu pakāpe pēc NOS DACa, pārāk liels pastiprinājums, pārāk lieli kropļojumi.

Martins Kings, turpretī, ir ievērojams un zinošu ļaužu vidū atzīts vīrs, izstrādājis teorētisko pamatojumu transmisijas līnijai, aizmugurējiem ruporiem, izveidojis efektīvus kalkulatorus. Viņa mājas lapa vien ir ko vērts:
http://www.quarter-wave.com
Tanī viņa rakstā, ko iedevu sākuma, ir sīki izanalizēta atšķirība starp ekrānu, U veida kasti un H veida kasti.
Un to H kasti nav daudz sarežģītāk uztaisīt kā lampizātora variantu.

Par tiem 4 x 6gd2 nezinu, var paeksperimentēt, nav jau pārāk sarežģīti, laukums tiešām būs iespaidīgs, taču nezinu kāds viņiem Q, spriežot pēc Simfonijas kastēm, vidējs. bet var but ka lielais laukums to kompensēs. Turklāt vēl pastāv tāda interesanta lieta kā Linkvica transformātors.

No otras puses, tas tavs 25gdn-4, tas ir kaut kāds estrādnieks? Parasti tie bija ar lielu Q, stāvēja milzīgās kastēs, vai atvērtajās. Kāds zinošāks varētu noprecizēt.
Tas varētu būt ideājs kandidāts H kastei, sevisķi ja tev vannas istabā kļūst par mitru.
Nevajag neko pārtīt, 12 omiem, vai cik tev tur ir, nav ne vainas. Labs čipamps uz LM3886 būtu labi, liela jauda jau nav vajadzīga, viņš jau ir jūtīgs.
Piemēram čipampu basam, vientaktnieku visam pārējam. Es teiktu ideāli, pūristi protams iebilstu   ::

----------


## jankus

Zigi, nu gan Tu būsi man ļooti daudz lasāmvielu sadevis.  ::  Apskatījos šo to iekš quarter-wave.com. Būs jāpalasa.  :: 
Jā, par tiem qts viņa lapā arī biju pamanījis. Pēdējie komentāri katra projekta beigās arī liek pasmaidīt- par domu, ka viss tur ir tik kruta, ka jebkādi mērījumi ir lieki.  ::  Bet nu, pēc paspēlēšanās ar Open baffle vairogiem, vienkāršais atvērtais noformējums liekas ļoti interesants.
Neesmu mērījis nevienam savam 6GD-2 qts. Pēc atrastā internetā- lēkā tas qts no 0.6-1.4. Visvairāk gan laikam, kā nopratu, tas ir no 0.6-08. Tā kā ir diezgan maza varbūtība, ka kādam no manā rīcībā esošiem skaļruņiem qts būs tuvu 1. Vienu dipolu dizainu uz 6GD-2 internetā atradu: http://www.analogaudio.ru/agnetha-as.htm
Tad vēl kādā forumā lasīju, ka iekš kaut kādas krievu High-end izstādes esot redzētas tumbas, kur esot bijuši 4x6GD2 ekrānā, kas esot izklausījies diezgan iespaidīgi. Savukārt lūk šajā diskusijā http://audioportal.su/archive/index.php/t-1042.html ļoti zinoši cilvēki izsakās par ideju ielikt 6GD-2 atvērtā noformējumā ļooti skeptiski.

Tas 25gdn-4 savulaik esot kaut kādās ierakstu studijās stāvējis vai kaut kur tamlīdzīgi. Jā, kā nopratu, tam ir liels Q. 
Vakar pašā vakarā kā reiz klausījos un priecājos par to, cik forši skan uz tā basģitāra, tikai problēma, kuru novēroju- forši skan līdz ~100Hz. Zemāk ir skaņas spiediena kritums. 
Šā iemesla dēļ, vairs nav īsti pārliecības cik labi izmantojams šis skaļrunis man būtu šim projektam. Uz šo brīdi- vienīgais, kas ienāca prātā- 25GDN-4 skaļruni varētu novietot zemāk vai pie pašas grīdas. Cerams, tas dotu kādu efektu. 
Viens interesants projekts, ko atradu uz 25GND-4, bija: http://www.tchernovaudio.com/?s=content&view=0000000250
Neesmu gan pārliecināts, vai tuvākajā laikā būs īpaši liela vēlēšanās taisīt priekš tiem ruporu, it īpasi ņemot vērā to, ka būs tad jāmeklē midrange skaļruņi un pīkstuļi. Tad jau drīzāk pārdot šos un nopirkt kaut ko citu vietā, vai arī iemainīt šos pret kādiem citiem.. Interesanti, ka, apskatot iepriekš minēta linka SPL grafiku, redzams, ka no skaļruņa aizmugures ir lielāka basu atdeve, kā no priekšas. Varbūt būtu vērts pamēģināt šo skaļruni ievietot sienā otrādi?  :: 
Itkā nominālā pretestība 25GDN-4 ir 15omi. 12omi ir stāvas pretestība. Pamēģināšu pieslēgt to intereses pēc pie tranzistornieka.  ::

----------


## jankus

> Ķīniešu 6n2, krievu 6n2p un rietumu 12ax7, e88cc, ecc83, 5721, 6057, 6681 un vēl dažas ir analogi. 12 voltīgajām, kā 12ax7 nedaudz atšķiras kvēles slēgums, ja baro no 6V, bet tev kā reizi kvēle ir uz vadiņiem, tā ka var pamēģināt aizvietot. Programma minimums.


 Paldies, Zigi, par padomu!  ::  Tuvākajā laikā mēģināšu uzsūtīt 12ax7 lampas. 
Tās divas droseles gar malām, kā sapratu, ir ielicis tas mans čoms, kurš jau pie šā pastiprinātāja bišķiņ bija piestrādājis.
Laikam nebūšu gatavs uz šo brīdi pārtaisīt šo pastiprinātāju pilnībā. Nu tad jau redzēs..  ::

----------


## jankus

> Apakšai uztaisīt to H kasti priekš tās 15" Alphas tālā nākotnē + dēli/adapteri tagad, priekš 12" kaut kādiem vēlīniem krievniekiem platjoslniekiem, no Jon dabūtiem, Kargopoļceva sakārtotiem. Tad jau redzēs kas sanāks ar ekonomisko variantu.


 Hmz, interesē, kas par skaļruņiem varētu būt lūk šādās tumbās: http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/aud ... cfdcn.html
Nez vai kāds zin, kas šajās kastēs varētu būt iekšā? Izskatās arī pēc kāda 4A-32 paveida..

----------


## Zigis

> Izskatās arī pēc kāda 4A-32 paveida..


 Vai nu pats, vai paveids... Izskatās ka daudzas modifikācijas bijušas gan ar šo nosaukumu, gan vēlāk citu. 
Estrādniecēm, lietotām, ļoti iespējami dažādi skaļruņi. Spēlē, izbliež, dabū  vietā ko var dabūt. 
Pēc bildes grūti saprast, vai mazliet ekscentriski pieskrūvēti, vai tiešām dažādas konfigurācijas gofrs.

----------


## Jon

> Ķīniešu 6n2, krievu 6n2p un rietumu 12ax7, e88cc, ecc83, 5721, 6057, 6681 un vēl dažas ir analogi.


 Šai 6Н2П tāda īsta analoga nemaz  nav, laikam "padomes" pašas ko samudrījušas   ::  . Pēc parametriem tuvākā ir ECC41. Tāpat arī 6Н1П nav precīza līdzinieka. Savukārt slavenajai ECC88 vislabāk atbilst 6Н23П. Plug'n'play!

----------


## guguce

http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3392

----------


## jankus

> Izskatās arī pēc kāda 4A-32 paveida..
> 
> 
>  Vai nu pats, vai paveids... Izskatās ka daudzas modifikācijas bijušas gan ar šo nosaukumu, gan vēlāk citu. 
> Estrādniecēm, lietotām, ļoti iespējami dažādi skaļruņi. Spēlē, izbliež, dabū  vietā ko var dabūt. 
> Pēc bildes grūti saprast, vai mazliet ekscentriski pieskrūvēti, vai tiešām dažādas konfigurācijas gofrs.


 Par tiem 4A-32 paveidiem interesēja jūsu domas; Ir dzirdēts, ka 4A-32 skanējuma ziņā var būt ļooti dažādi. Iekš audioportal.su, pēc viena ruporu veča komentāriem, nopratu, ka vislabākos rezultātus viņš ir panācis ar 4A-32-U4. Tā nu gribēju pajautāt cik daudz atšķiras 4A-32-U4 no 4A-32-2?
Par to tāda interese ir, jo tik pat kā jau ir uztaisīti Petit Onken priekš 4A-32. Pašlaik man pašam ir 4A-32 ar ferīta magnētiem no ģitāras kombja Garmonija-05 (1989g.). Vai jūsuprāt būtu vērts aizvietot 4A-32 ar 4A-32-2? 4A-32-2, kā sapratu, ir ar Alni magnētu. Laikam vislielākās cerības šā jautājuma noskaidrošanā ir uz Jonu..

----------


## Jon

Tak "pēc idejas" tie visi bija vienādi. Tos radīja Pēterburgas LOMO priekš kinozālēm. Palielinoties pieprasījumam, uzradās citi ražotāji, un, atbilstīgi fabrikas līmenim un strādnieka darba kultūrai attiecīga kvalitāte. LOMO nekad nelaida ārā produktu ar šķību centra šeibi, bet Samarkandas KINAP tā bija normāla parādība. Piekari arī Samarkandā rūpīgi nepiesūcināja. Priekš kam tas viss širpotreba komplektā "Veņec"? Tāpat Baškīrijā, Ufā, taisīja "Harmoniju" širpotrebam -tam pat kurvis bija atvieglots, bez "ausīm". Par magnētiem - ferīta šeibes abiem pēdējiem ražotājiem parādījās vēlāk, LOMO turpināja likt "smagos". Svarīgs ir magnēta "stiprums", ne materiāls; lai indukcija spraugā būtu iespējami lielāka. 
Uzraksti 12,5 W un 25 W  neko nenozīmē - spoles absolūti vienādas. Visas kustīgās sistēmas savstarpēji apmaināmas. Man pašam vēl ir Ufas brīnumi ar LOMO papīriem un skan perfekti.
Ja 4A-32 ir normāli sakārtots, atšķirt tos ar ausi neiespējami (jeb man zilonis uz ausīm uzkāpis   ::  ) Protams, tagad nopirkt tik vienkārši visu kustīgo sistēmu kino skaļrunim vairs nevar kā pie "padomēm", kad tās tika piegādātas rezerves daļu veidā. Ja spole nonīkusi, man nekas cits neatliek, kā vest Vovim. Iesaku uzmanīties, iegādājot šķūnīšos un pagrabos nostāvējušos eksemplārus - alumīnija spoles mēdz korodēt. Kad uz tām uzmetušies "burbuļi", strīķēšanās spraugā neizbēgama.

----------


## jankus

> Piekari arī Samarkandā rūpīgi nepiesūcināja. Priekš kam tas viss širpotreba komplektā "Veņec"? Tāpat Baškīrijā, Ufā, taisīja "Harmoniju" širpotrebam -tam pat kurvis bija atvieglots, bez "ausīm". Par magnētiem - ferīta šeibes abiem pēdējiem ražotājiem parādījās vēlāk, LOMO turpināja likt "smagos". Svarīgs ir magnēta "stiprums", ne materiāls; lai indukcija spraugā būtu iespējami lielāka. 
> Ja 4A-32 ir normāli sakārtots, atšķirt tos ar ausi neiespējami


 Nu redz, tad man tas širopotrebs ir kā reiz gadījies- nav piekare tam piesūcināja, arī kurvis ir bez ausīm. Vovis gan to brīnumu man sakārtoja, pārtina spoli uz 8omiem, kā arī to piekari ar kaut ko piesūcināja. Vovis pats teica, ka muzikanti viņam sakot, ka ar alnico magnētiem skanot labāk gan..
Nu un tagad viens man te piedāvā 4A-32-2, kā arī viņam ir 1969. gadā ražots pāris 4A-32 ar alnico magnētiem. Tiem gan, cik saskatīju pēc fotogrāfijām- uz viena bija uzrakstīts, ka Frez ir ap 70 herciem.. Saka- esot ar mieru vai nu pārdot vai arī iemainīt. Neesmu gan paspējis vēl viņam apjautāties par pašu galveno- par kādām summām ir runa..

----------


## Jon

> a muzikanti viņam sakot, ka ar alnico magnētiem skanot labāk gan.


 Ticība (reliģija) ir augsta lieta. Patiesībā indukcija un vēlreiz indukcija, piekam ir pilnīgi vienalga, kas to taisa, kaut vai līdzstrāva (kā vecos lampu radio skaļruņos). Varētu sasēdināt "muzikantus" pie diviem, pēc skata vienādiem, skaļruņiem (ar dažādiem magnētiem) un tumblera pa vidu. Rezultātu zinu jau iepriekš   ::  . Protams, ja tagad būtu jāizvēlas ko pirkt, pat nedomājot - priekšroka LOMO ražojumam. Problēma varētu rasties, ja magnēts nenodrošina spraugā homogēnu lauku (gan jāsaprot, ka magnētiskā ķēde nesastāv no plika magnēta). Slavenais (un dārgais!) ražotājs THIEL plātās, ka "izdomājis" īpašus kapara uzmauceņus uz serdes lauka "homogenizācijai". Kautrīgi piebildīšu, ka LOMO produktos šis kapars parādījās pagājušā gadsimta vidū jau uz 4A-28...
P.S. Dārgo metālu magnētus netieši "nogrieza" Brežņevs, iebrukdams Afganistānā   ::  .

----------


## jankus

> a muzikanti viņam sakot, ka ar alnico magnētiem skanot labāk gan.
> 
> 
>  Ticība (reliģija) ir augsta lieta. Patiesībā indukcija un vēlreiz indukcija, piekam ir pilnīgi vienalga, kas to taisa, kaut vai līdzstrāva (kā vecos lampu radio skaļruņos). Varētu sasēdināt "muzikantus" pie diviem, pēc skata vienādiem, skaļruņiem (ar dažādiem magnētiem) un tumblera pa vidu. Rezultātu zinu jau iepriekš   . Protams, ja tagad būtu jāizvēlas ko pirkt, pat nedomājot - priekšroka LOMO ražojumam. Problēma varētu rasties, ja magnēts nenodrošina spraugā homogēnu lauku (gan jāsaprot, ka magnētiskā ķēde nesastāv no plika magnēta). Slavenais (un dārgais!) ražotājs THIEL plātās, ka "izdomājis" īpašus kapara uzmauceņus uz serdes lauka "homogenizācijai". Kautrīgi piebildīšu, ka LOMO produktos šis kapars parādījās pagājušā gadsimta vidū jau uz 4A-28...
> P.S. Dārgo metālu magnētus netieši "nogrieza" Brežņevs, iebrukdams Afganistānā   .


 Tātad to visu rezumējot- papildus lieki tērēties īpaši lielas vajadzības nav? 
Paldies, Jon, par viedokli!

----------


## jankus

Vēl gribēju pajautāt par difuzoru papīra saturu? Cik lielā mērā tas atšķiras 4A-32 kloniem?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

No "LOMO" tik var uz slikto pusi atšķirties. Ne tikai papīrs, da jebkas.

----------

